# Buying a R22?



## Nivek (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone know where I can order two of these? I've tried ebay, Circuit City, and Best Buy all with no luck.

/Kevin


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Nivek said:


> Anyone know where I can order two of these? I've tried ebay, Circuit City, and Best Buy all with no luck.
> 
> /Kevin


As far as I know they are only currently available to installers who are doing installations in areas where the SD locals are transmitted in MPEG-4 from Spaceway I/II or DirectV10 (or where they are currently on 72.5 but will move satellites later this year)..


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I am also interested in how the pricing will be set for the R22 in relation to the HR21 once it does become available for purchase. Since it is identical to the HR21 hardware wise, and is only different in the SD locked version of the system software it runs. 

DirecTV obviously has to charge less for the R22 than the HR21 to lease. Yet how can they really do that without losing money for each unit. Given that they are effectively selling DVRs which are the hardware equivalent of the HR21 for less now?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R22 will eventually be available for purchase, but I do not know when, or what it will cost.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> DirecTV obviously has to charge less for the R22 than the HR21 to lease.


If they charge less (it is _not_ obvious that they must), they can make it up when the receiver is upgraded to HD. Given the decided bias towards SD programming bearing the burden of supporting the company, they may figure that they'll simply get their money back a teeny bit slower.


----------



## Nivek (Sep 21, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The R22 will eventually be available for purchase, but I do not know when, or what it will cost.


DirecTV told me that the R22 units will cost $99. The CSR told me to look at Circuit City, Best Buy, or Walmart for one. I checked them all here in Sacramento, but cannot find one.

/Kevin


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> If they charge less (it is _not_ obvious that they must), they can make it up when the receiver is upgraded to HD. Given the decided bias towards SD programming bearing the burden of supporting the company, they may figure that they'll simply get their money back a teeny bit slower.


Well...

On reflection, perhaps DirecTV could sell the R22 at the same $199.95 lease price of the HR21. And then justify it in that the consumer is saving by the lack of a necessary $9.95 monthly HD access fee to activate it.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Nivek said:


> DirecTV told me that the R22 units will cost $99. The CSR told me to look at Circuit City, Best Buy, or Walmart for one. I checked them all here in Sacramento, but cannot find one.
> 
> /Kevin


As I said in my post, the CSR was wrong - at least for the moment.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Well...
> 
> On reflection, perhaps DirecTV could sell the R22 at the same $199.95 lease price of the HR21. And then justify it in that the consumer is saving by the lack of a necessary $9.95 monthly HD access fee to activate it.


I live in the Boise (72.5) market. I got my R22 about a month ago for $99. All I did was call and order and the rep spread into three payments.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have 2 owned R15s and an R10, will they get upgraded for free so I can continue to receive my locals, currently on 72.5? I have the PP so hopefully they will and go owned to owned...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

morbid_fun said:


> I live in the Boise (72.5) market. I got my R22 about a month ago for $99. All I did was call and order and the rep spread into three payments.


I believe $99 is the price - but as I posted, to get an R22 right now you have to be in one of the markets where SD locals come from 99/103, or one of the 72.5 markets (which will be moving to 99/103) like Boise.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I have 2 owned R15s and an R10, will they get upgraded for free so I can continue to receive my locals, currently on 72.5? I have the PP so hopefully they will and go owned to owned...


If they get upgraded, they will go owned to leased.
You'll still own your R15's and R10, but your R22's will be leased. This is part of the game plan in offering 'free upgrades', even if its somewhat of a requirement for you to receive programming. Otherwise you can wait til your equipment craps out and call the Protection Plan. Then they'll be owned.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> I believe $99 is the price - but as I posted, to get an R22 right now you have to be in one of the markets where SD locals come from 99/103, or one of the 72.5 markets (which will be moving to 99/103) like Boise.


Well....we mustn't make "hard and fast" statements like that. I get my locals from the 101 and I have an R22. 

Also, if you read the information from the "investors conference" elsewhere on this system, you will see that the game plan of DirecTV is to only offer one SD DVR and it isn't an R15/R16.

Of course, with the *millions and millions* of them out there, they won't disappear anytime soon just like all the other MPEG2 legacy receivers.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Well....we mustn't make "hard and fast" statements like that. I get my locals from the 101 and I have an R22.
> 
> ThomasM: Where did you get your R22 from? A local retailer? If so, whom?


----------

